# Time To Put That Outbacker Energy To Good Use!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

One of us needs your spare good thoughts (she's already had a direct transfusion from Wolfwood)! I spoke with Dawn this evening and she is heading in on Thursday for a procedure called an "ablasion". Here's the link she sent me with facts and, certainly, a better explaination than I can give about her condition.

Tachycardia

Dawn knows I'm posting this but she's not expecting this so soon. I just thought it would be great for her to go into this thing knowing that she's got her big, extended family pulling for her!

OK, OUTBACKERS!!! YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!

btw, for those of you who are local to Dawn...she did mention something about having In & Out burgers delivered


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Best wishes Dawn, and I have been known to drive through In-N-Out on occaision, that is if it's OK with the doctor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Judi!
I think what you're talking about is "ablation", and your link didn't work, but here's a link:
http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4682
Hope Dawn does well, and SO glad that they caught her irregular heart beat before she got into a genuine mess. Dawn, you know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers and so will the doctors/technicians doing the procedure.
Thanks for letting us know, Judi!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Dawn and we hope for a speedy recovery so your ready for the SoCal Rally







which wouldn't be happening without you!

Come on So Cal OBer's...let's get those in-n-out deliveries going!

Gwen


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You will have our prays for you and your family. I hope everything goes smoothly. Take care Dawn.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Judi!
> I think what you're talking about is "ablation", and your link didn't work, but here's a link:
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4682
> Hope Dawn does well, and SO glad that they caught her irregular heart beat before she got into a genuine mess. Dawn, you know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers and so will the doctors/technicians doing the procedure.
> ...


Hi Darlene, 
That is exactly what I'm going in for...

Thanks for your well wishes everyone









Here is the link that didn't work earlier: Supraventricular Tachycardia Link

It all began 2 years ago after way too many shots of espresso during a closing shift at Starbucks. Emergency room at 2am and it was the worst night of my life.

I have been on decaf ever since, and the electrocardiologist has told me that there are 3 things I can do about it...
1. Do nothing
2. Take medication for the rest of my life
3. Let him fix me

I chose door number 3, and although nervous as heck, I know that everything will be ok.

I know, I know...1 month before our rally, but I want to get it out of the way...I am told that I'll stay in the hospital overnight and will be up and around the next day, just to take it easy and rest over the weekend.

Can't wait to be a princess when I get home. All I need now is a little silver bell


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Take care of yourself. Nothing but prayers and positive vibes coming your way from NC.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dawn,

I'll be thinking of you and praying for an easy procedure and full, speedy recovery.

Take care.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi, Judi!
> I think what you're talking about is "ablation", and your link didn't work, but here's a link:
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4682
> Hope Dawn does well, and SO glad that they caught her irregular heart beat before she got into a genuine mess. Dawn, you know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers and so will the doctors/technicians doing the procedure.
> ...


Hi Darlene, 
That is exactly what I'm going in for...

Thanks for your well wishes everyone









Here is the link that didn't work earlier: Supraventricular Tachycardia Link

It all began 2 years ago after way too many shots of espresso during a closing shift at Starbucks. Emergency room at 2am and it was the worst night of my life.

I have been on decaf ever since, and the electrocardiologist has told me that there are 3 things I can do about it...
1. Do nothing
2. Take medication for the rest of my life
3. Let him fix me

I chose door number 3, and although nervous as heck, I know that everything will be ok.

I know, I know...1 month before our rally, but I want to get it out of the way...I am told that I'll stay in the hospital overnight and will be up and around the next day, just to take it easy and rest over the weekend.

Can't wait to be a princess when I get home. All I need now is a little silver bell








[/quote]
Dawn! I have it done! piece of cake and you shouldn't have pain except maybe where they go thru the groin, nothing serious. When I had it done it took him 2 hours to find the misbehaving location in my heart. They put you night night because you can't be moving with that wire going into your heart looking for it's target. When they finally found it, they woke me up briefly to talk to me, I lifted my head because I wanted to see the screen that showed where they were at in me heart. When I lifted my head the entire room screamed at me "don't move!" and the the anasthesiologist put me night night quickly. I had just enough time to tell the dr he had found the spot and my heart was doing it's thing. He said "yes, I know" and it was lights out. Not sure why he woke me up for a brief moment. For 10 years my heart did well until couple years ago and it started having attitude again. They implanted a heart monitor in my chest that when episodes happen I put device over my chest and record the epidoses. Now, the battery is dead, much like a pacemaker, it needs the battery replaced. He doesn't want to go in again and search for the spot that is misbehaving now until necessary. I take beta blockers when needed. It's scary as you know when your thumper is having attitude. Mine started all those years ago with racing heart that would be 160 sitting still and then get crazy moving around, I was waitressing at the time and was exhausted beyond belief. I had to stay 2 nights in hospital , my heart wasn't sure it liked what had happened to it and was confused but after 48 hours she had her rhythm figured out! 
Does anyone else in your family have any problems? my sister is having the same issues. 
Often, the hard part is figuring out WHAT is wrong. I wore the external monitors numerous times, they were not catching it. I was getting very frustrated becaue I knew something wasn't right. After about the 6th time I went in to get the results of the transmission and when I walked into the room the cardiologist said "BINGO!". I was relieved and freaked at the same time!
You'll be glad you had it done! keep us posted! we care ya know!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello My Friend,

I am right here & I am praying right now! You are going to feel great once this is behind you.








No worries, I am asking God for a successful procedure & speedy recovery. Yanno you have a lot going on in the coming month...









See Tawnya had the same thing, so you are not alone, & it hasn't slowed down her typing







any....







You'll be back on the forum & in no time .......better than ever!

Hugs, Good Thoughts & Prayers







My Friend. 
Lots & Lots of Prayers.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawn,
You are in our thoughts and prayers. Just remember your friends from Florida are with you the entire time as well. Get well soon and we look forward to seeing you here again soon.
Paul & family


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Paul and Amy will pray for you, we will pant for you









good luck and best wishes for speeding recovery to get you camping ASAP.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dawn,

Hang in there old girl! These Docs these days are pretty good at this stuff, and will have you all tuned up and running fine in no time!








Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep up that Outbackers spirit!

Very Happy Trails,
Doug, Shannon and the kids

P.S.: As good as they sound right now, I have a feeling the Doctors are not going to be big on the In-and-Out burgers. If anyone is planning this as a thoughtful gesture to Dawn, please feel free to forward them to me. I will make sure they are well taken car of!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Have a speed recovery.

Scott


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

DAWN










I am looking forward to hearing that everything went well, and that you have a swift and complete healing.

HEIDI


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck on a Speedy Recovery Dawn!!!








Now if they fix you, can you go back to caffine?!?! I wouldn't be awake now if I wasn't running on caffine


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Dawn -- I'm so sorry to hear you are going in for surgery. I very much hope that you are well and recover quickly. You've got around 30 of us Outbackers coming to visit you in a few weeks. The ride's a little long for me just to bring you a burger but I'll have In-n-Out tonight in your honor.

Again, hope you are well and please keep us posted on your progress.

Mitch


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Dawn,
Best wishes for a speedy recover and don't let any anxiety get in the way.
Take it easy and slow down for a while. 
Prayers are with you and your family.
Let us all know if we can help in any way.

Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good luck Dawn, our thoughts are with you!

Speedy recovery!

Brian


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I am not a praying man but I wish you the best of luck with your procedure.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will be in my prayers Dawn









Does In-n-Out deliver? Otherwise it might take me a while to get there.









John

Get the DH to hang the mister over your bed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You guys are all so cool!

LOL! Thanks for the In-n-Out offers...Good thing is that we have one very close to home...hmmm, maybe I'll have a double double for dinner tonight









Nathan, yes...as long as they find the right spot and ablate it, I will be cured and able to drink real coffee again









I thought the procedure could take as long as 3-5 hours, but I just spoke to my pre-op nurse on the phone, and my doctor only has the room scheduled for 2 hours...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be over with as quickly as he is anticipating. I won't be under general anethesia, but in a twilight sleep and most likely will not care how long it takes









I've got my iPod charging, ready to go...

24 hours


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What more can I say that already hasn't been said!! Get Well Soon!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Hang in there old girl! These Docs these days are pretty good at this stuff, and will have you all tuned up and running fine in no time!
> 
> ...


Um, Dawn....Doug called you old!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of positive thoughs from your Northern friends!

Hang in there... having had two surgeries in the last two years, I know how nerve racking it can be waiting for it to happen....

and did someone say In & Out???? Send them my way - us Oregonians do not have the joys of having them "right down the street".... I will take a 2X4 Animal Style please!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I thought the procedure could take as long as 3-5 hours, but I just spoke to my pre-op nurse on the phone, and my doctor only has the room scheduled for 2 hours...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be over with as quickly as he is anticipating.


Now that's what I call "In-n-Out".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> and did someone say In & Out???? I will take a 2X4 Animal Style please!!!!


I dunno









Something about having the words "In & Out" and "Animal Style" in the same sentence is just wrong...not sure if I could eat that!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Um, Dawn....Doug called you old!


Hey Doxie,

Hopefully he meant 'ol...

BTW, That is the most hideous gif I have ever seen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> BTW, That is the most hideous gif I have ever seen


ain't she just the purdiest?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BTW, That is the most hideous gif I have ever seen


ain't she just the purdiest?








[/quote]
Yeah, but you forgot to put your pink sunglasses on before they took the photo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> BTW, That is the most hideous gif I have ever seen


ain't she just the purdiest?








[/quote]
Yeah, but you forgot to put your pink sunglasses on before they took the photo








[/quote]


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Dawn,

Thoughts, prayers and hugs from the Zymurgist Clan, cross country and all.

Be well and speedy recovery!
Carl


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Dawn,

Thoughts, prayers and hugs coming your Way
I hope you have speedy recovery to

Take care 
willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all









I'm signing off now, heading for the hospital in 1/2 hour...
I'll be back as soon as I can get my fingers on a keyboard!
Thanks again for all your well wishes


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Dawn,
You're in our thoughts and prayers. We wish you have a speedy recovery.

Scott & Michelle


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no WiFi at the hospital! This is inexcuseable Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Heads up all you well wishers! *

Dawn's procedure should be starting right.....about............now! Time to REALLY focus all that energy!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Prayers and rays of sunshine sent your way!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for an easy successful procedure and a speedy recovery!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATE!!! (Consider it THE MORNING REPORT!!!...just a few hours early)

Dawn called about 15min ago. She's in the hospital overnight, can't move her leg for 3 more hours, but she's out, done, fixed, and looking forward to her first cup of coffee in 2 years!!!! She's expecting to be released from captivity at about 9AM (CA time)!!!

Once again, all that good GREAT Outbacker energy came through!!!! I love this family!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Great News!

Gwen


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great news, Judi!








Although I'm not sure if they know what they are up against. Keep our Dawn down and still for three hours? I think not!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Fantastic news!
Mexican coffee's and well wishes headed your way Dawn!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wishing, you a speedy recovery and a double tall.










No internet in the hospital ?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Pretty as a midsummers morn, they call her Dawn...









Dawn, go away I'm no good for you









That's because I really like them too









Now think what the future would be









With a burger eatin' guy like me...









Hey, girl - controlled arrythmias in my family - bro, sis, mom. Between them, about 45 years of controlled arrythmias. It can be scary, for sure, but you have good docs, right?

You have our prayers and good wishes, and our hopes that you've forgotten the whole episode by rally time!

Bruce & PK


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Welcome Home!!!*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm home!!

First of all, thank you all so much for your posts and pm's...I took them all with me and everything went very well during my procedure.

They were running late, so I didn't go in until 2:30. 
I would have to say that it wasn't fun, the pre-op part was the first bad part, mainly having the drip needle inserted in my hand hurt like H#ll...the other part, since I was going to have a catheter inserted in my groin artery, having my unmentionable shaved with dull clippers which made me yell out some really bad words









Next was the procedure...my arms were at my sides and I couldn't scratch itches!
It took about 2 hours to get through the testing phase and then the doctor said he found the bad spot and was ready to ablate.
They had electrodes in my heart that would make it race really fast and was kind of scary and uncomfortable...Oh! another thing I discovered was that sedation was pretty much non existant







I also had a catheter in my neck artery that was probably the worst part and very painful...nothing like feeling someone inserting something there and then tugging on your neck to get it positioned.

After it was all over, doctor told my husband that he found and ablated 2 spots and I am cured...only chance of it happening again is if my heart heals the ablated spots, but highly doubtful









After laying still for almost 5 hours on my back, they had me up and walking around last night and I was finally able to fall asleep around 11:30 for the first time. I was so looking forward to that peaceful sleep during and after the procedure that never came








Never got my cheeseburger, but did get a grilled cheese sandwich and fries that was pretty good









Anyways, I'm home! I'm home!! It's finally all over with and I can't thank you all enough for all of your support









Think I'm gonna go rest for awhile and check in later this evening...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news! Glad you're home and, as the doctor said, repaired!

Rest up and let us know how you're doing.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome Home, Dawn!*

It's great news to hear everything went well!

I think this calls for Dancing Bananas!!!









































































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear they were able to fix it all. Should we send gift certificates to Starbucks?!?!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Dawn!!!!!! I'm off the web site for awhile and look what happens









Glad to hear you're doing well and back to fall Rally preparations









Take care of yourself and if nothing else, this is a great excuse to be waited on hand and foot for the next few days


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dawn,

Welcome home and glad all went well. Can't believe no sedation, what's that all about? probably didn't want to tie recovery room or something, not right. Anyway, since we are both ablatees we'll have a Starbucks







toast when I finally meet you some day!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome home and its great to hear that everything is good. I think you need about 2 weeks at least camping and taking it slow to "recover". Welcome back and keep smiling


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pictures! Pictures! We want Pictures! OH, sorry, wrong MOD










Glad your OK


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Pictures! Pictures! We want Pictures! OH, sorry, wrong MOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Great to hear everything went well, I am a ff/paramedic and have seen quite a few people with what u had including my mother. The ablations seem to work quite well. I'm happy that ur doing well


----------

